# Attention TryNHard



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I found one them things you were asking me about on yesterdays thread.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

That's a nice flatly! Joey did you get him dragging or on anchor?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

4hooks said:


> That's a nice flatly! Joey did you get him dragging or on anchor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Anchor. Been fishing on anchor all week. Trolling motor anchor.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice. One of these days. LOL.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Anchor. Been fishing on anchor all week. Trolling motor anchor.


Got you! I bet the take down on that flat head was pretty! Those are some good fish you have been catching! Caught any more sharks? When are you getting your new boat?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Last 2 I caught down there were on the northwest corner of gravine where you go through the cut.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

4hooks said:


> Got you! I bet the take down on that flat head was pretty! Those are some good fish you have been catching! Caught any more sharks? When are you getting your new boat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That fish acted crazy. For a minute, I thought a big log had drifted by and gotten snagged. He just started taking drag really slow and never got in a hurry through out the whole thing. But he done what he wanted, just really slow. Probably be around the first of the year on the new boat. Caught several sharks and stingrays today too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Last 2 I caught down there were on the northwest corner of gravine where you go through the cut.


I think I’m gonna have to move back north until this saltwater issue goes away. When those sharks start eating, the catfish disappear.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> That fish acted crazy. For a minute, I thought a big log had drifted by and gotten snagged. He just started taking drag really slow and never got in a hurry through out the whole thing. But he done what he wanted, just really slow. Probably be around the first of the year on the new boat. Caught several sharks and stingrays today too.


Thats cool. Good deal! Can't wait to see it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

It's all the lucky hat I'd say.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done Joey.
Helluva flathead


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what a monster!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> It's all the lucky hat I'd say.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Does your wife know you’re posing with her fish?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, WHAT DID IT WEIGH? I'm guessing 50.

Once again, mighty fine, Joey, mighty fine.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I feel like I gave you some “mo-jo”


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I feel like I gave you some “mo-jo”


So do I. Thanks Bro!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Well, WHAT DID IT WEIGH? I'm guessing 50.
> 
> Once again, mighty fine, Joey, mighty fine.


43 Ibs. Weighed him twice. I thought he would be 50ish too.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Fruits of the labor Joey. Nice fish the "A" fisherperson caught and took the pic! Nice job and effort!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Man that's a GIANT! What were you using for bait?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Catchemall said:


> Man that's a GIANT! What were you using for bait?


6-8”shad cut in half.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang nuggets fer days with a monster like that un!!!! Congrats....is it a personal best?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Dang nuggets fer days with a monster like that un!!!! Congrats....is it a personal best?


Yes Sir. Personal Best Flatty. Thanks Jason.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

JoeyWelch said:


> 6-8”shad cut in half.


Cool. I've never tried pogies (menhaden) in fresh water, but they'd have to be deadly catfish bait. I've threatened grinding some fine and putting a chum bag on the bottom for cats but have never done that either. You're the resident cat expert Joey, have you ever tried either?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

One day Joey I want you to use a full shad (fresh water LY) and catch a 90lb catfish (fresh water cobia).


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Catchemall said:


> Cool. I've never tried pogies (menhaden) in fresh water, but they'd have to be deadly catfish bait. I've threatened grinding some fine and putting a chum bag on the bottom for cats but have never done that either. You're the resident cat expert Joey, have you ever tried either?


They would probably work but I really like natural food source baits. It’s hard to beat what they’re already eating.


----------

